# 3 wheeler DIY car from plans



## Tank (Aug 1, 2008)

I am interested in the Vortex design for the wing doors. That sort of thing could... could make the Esprit doors more space efficient in the city and possibly easier to get in and out of. I am not one to try a build completely from scratch but you have supplied some interesting material. Thank you Hemon.

-Tank


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love to do a car up from scratch, but judging from what I've read and the diaries people have posted, it sounds extremely involved and will take the better part of 2-3 years to complete - and that is if you don't lose heart on the project. 

Unfortunately I'm part of the NOW! generation  ... I really need a commuter car ASAP, so perhaps I will opt to do a conversion first, then build up a custom car as I use the converted car, until a point where I rob the electric drive train off the conversion and install it into the 3 wheeler. 

I like the idea of a 3 wheeler as it's more like a motorcycle. I haven't read up the LTSA laws yet, they may require a helmet be worn even if the car has a roll cage - might have to apply for an exemption kinda thing. Anybody here familiar with 3 wheeler laws and requirements for certs?

Here is the log of some guys who did another 3 wheeler called the Doran This link in particular is inspiring because the guys were just like me, wet behind the ears when it comes to car building. . I might have to join a local (Chch) kit car/hot rod club here to get some ideas on how things are done.


Incidently I was part of the Solar Fern team that went to Aussie for the world solar car race last year. It was an absolute blast and I'm currently editing the video for it (albeit slowly). You can see a couple of the videos here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inkeyyeNuPg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBM2XDDD9Vg

.. the process of building that car gave me some idea what is involved with fiber glassing over a tubular metal frame. I'll probably attempt the slightly easier process of glassing over hand molded foam (rather than making a mold), I think this is how the Doran, Trimagnun and XR3 are done. 

Regards,
Hemon


----------



## Tank (Aug 1, 2008)

It is amazing that they manage to fit an operator and all the kit into some of those cars. Makes one ponder just how much smaller and lighter EV convertions could be if they had not been designed around the combustion engine.

-Tank


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

Hemon Dey said:


> I like the idea of a 3 wheeler as it's more like a motorcycle. I haven't read up the LTSA laws yet, they may require a helmet be worn even if the car has a roll cage - might have to apply for an exemption kinda thing. Anybody here familiar with 3 wheeler laws and requirements for certs?


If the car is enclosed with a window screen you probably don't need a helmet. I guess it would depend if you register it as a trike or LVVT. You could contact the NZ agents for Carver One. They should know the answer to helmet requirements for 3 wheelers.

http://www.carver-worldwide.com/Dealer_FO/Dealer_Detail.asp?S_ID=60&D_ID=65&nc=1

I know of some road legal LVVTs that have no roof, no window screen and very little body work that don't require the occupants to wear helmets by law.


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been doing a bit on study on the vehicle laws here in NZ. 

Actually a vehicle that has 3 wheels that travels higher than 50km/hr is considered part of the LE class (motor tri-cycle), and LE1 is a 1F2R and the LE2 is a 2F1R configuration. Also being a low volume vehicle, it may also have to be classified under the requirements for LVV (low volume vehicle), and being electric will also have to probably abide to the same EV laws that caters to EV car conversions too ... 

However it is not classified as a car and as such isn't required to meet frontal impact laws that have recently come in. It has to however abide by the: 
Land Transport Rule: Vehicle Lighting 2004, 
Land Transport Rule: Light-vehicle Brakes 2002
Land Transport Rule: Tyres and Wheels 2001. [URL="http://www.landtransport.govt.nz/rules/light-vehicle-brakes-2002.html"]

[/URL]Lighting laws are the most extensive of these 3, though nothing out of the ordinary of what you already expect from a standard car. I'll post more as I learn more.

Hemon


----------

